
Ask HN: Chrome Remote Desktop Service Down? - pgrote
Approximately 2.5 hours ago Chrome Remote Desktop stopped working. There have been reports on twitter, but no acknowledgement from Google. Does anyone know if Google has a status page for the service? Anyone else seeing an issue?
======
zaphos
Yes, I also saw it and a bunch of people are reporting the same problem on
this chrome support thread:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/28641527?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/thread/28641527?hl=en)

